

Why 0.999, ...=1 - also bashing OOP - disgruntledphd2
http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2013/08/14/why-0-999999-1-also-bashing-oop/

======
lutusp
A quote: "However, that leaves us reliant on an analytical concept: a limit.
It’s true within mathematics as we use it. But is it inherently logically
true?"

The answer is that there's no difference -- a mathematical theorem is also a
logical one.

Also, the notion of a limit has been examined very carefully, and it passes
muster with those who care about logical consistency. Not only that, but the
idea of a limit can be replaced with the idea of infinitesimals, with no
change in the outcome and no logical inconsistency:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinitesimal_calculus](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinitesimal_calculus)

Quote: "There are other mathematical regimes that have different rules."

Let's not allow post-modernism into mathematics, all right? Mathematical
principles aren't -- shouldn't be -- a matter of opinion. There's one set of
mathematical principles -- we don't get to roll out own.

